# Metal Door Wash



## ddelaney (Aug 7, 2013)

I guess this seems like a simple question, but I have never dealt with it, so....sorry. Did an estimate for some large powdered coated metal doors to be primed, painted and clear coat. I don't do much commercial, and when I have, not these types of doors. What cleaning detergent would you all recommend. Bid REQUIRES that I use a cleaning agent and not just water.


----------



## Big Hoss (Jul 7, 2012)

Krud Kutter Gloss Off. 
Works well to clean and Degloss the finish prior to a new application of primer and paint.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

We use either Fin-L-Wash or Prep Solve. Look for them at auto-paint supply stores.


----------



## ddelaney (Aug 7, 2013)

Thanks. Kinda funny. I just switched pages to look at Krud Kutter. Next debate is whether to abrade or not. Surface isn't peeling or in bad shape. Color just faded quickly. I know the Krud Kutter deglosses, but not sure if that will be enough. Not sure how to add picture on this site...


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

We have a few bare metal door casings to prime and paint, doors are wood. I plan on using BM DTM. Most likely brushing, not worth setting up the compressor and cup gun.


----------

